# ||| Code completion FacesIde.



## Guest (28. Nov 2007)

Hi Leute,
hab mal ne Frage, und zwar arbeite ich mit Eclipse 3.3.x, FacesIde und und und... Funktioniert alles super bis auf eine Funktion, die uns faulen Programmierern die Arbeit sehr erleichtert würde...  
Und zwar ist das die Code completion funktion in meinen jsp Dateien. Eclipse erkennt meine "managed-bean" nicht, die ich in der faces-config "bekannt" gemacht habe. 


```
<?xml version="1.0"?>
<!DOCTYPE faces-config PUBLIC "-//Sun Microsystems, Inc.//DTD JavaServer Faces Config 1.1//EN" "http://java.sun.com/dtd/web-facesconfig_1_1.dtd">

<faces-config>
	<managed-bean>
		<managed-bean-name>mgr</managed-bean-name>
		<managed-bean-class>login.LoginManager</managed-bean-class>
		<managed-bean-scope>session</managed-bean-scope>
	</managed-bean>
```

Diese Code completion Funktion wird aber wohl unterstützt, wenn man sich bei der Webseite der FacesIDE FacesIde
die beschreibung durchliest. 

Witzig ist, das der Code läuft und keine Probleme macht, ausser wie gesagt das die Bean im Context nicht erkannt wird. Das zum Coden total umständlich, vor allem wenn man viele Methoden hat die man nutzen will und nicht die Namen auswendig lernen will, wie die Methoden heissen. 

Vielleicht hat einer von Euch Erfahrungen damit und kann mir nen Tipp geben, was ich noch einbinden/einstellen muss, damit das endlich mal, so wie man es von eclipse gewöhnt, ist funktioniert... 

Noch mal der Code, wo das nicht aufgelöst wird:


```
<%@ page contentType="text/html; charset=Cp1252" %>
<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html" prefix="h" %>
<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core" prefix="f" %>

<html>
	<head>
		<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=Cp1252"/>
		<title>Database Login</title>
	</head>
	<body>
		<f:view>
			<h:form>
			 UserID: <h:inputText value="#{mgr.userID}"></h:inputText> 


		
			 
Password: <h:inputSecret value="#{mgr.password}"> </h:inputSecret> 
             
<h:commandButton value="Login" action="#{mgr.loginAction}"/>
			</h:form>
		</f:view>
	</body>
</html>
```


Danke Euch schon mal für Hinweise...!


*****


----------



## SnooP (28. Nov 2007)

WTP halt... bei mir hat's auch mal funktioniert - mal nicht... - ich versteh da auch echt das Problem mit. Bei IDEA funktioniert das übrigens alles ohne zu mucken  ... - ich freu mich schon, wenn ich das Tool endlich mal wirklich benutzen kann.


----------



## Guest (28. Nov 2007)

Hehe... Leider komme ich nicht in den Genuss die Plattform/IDE zu wechseln, einmal Eclipse immer Eclipse. Schade, ich suche mich schon zu tode im Netz, aber finde einfach nichts. Ist halt umständlich das per "Hand" zu machen alles...

Naja bin offen für weitere Vorschläge...!

THX!

*****


----------

